# Bogue Inlet Pier 5/27 (PICS!)



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Had a blast out there this morning, from about 6:30 til about 1:00, hadda get to the dentist for a checkup at 2:00..by the way I gots perfect toofeses 

anyway, big schools of fat chopper blues were running up and down the pier, hard to get em to hit, so i went through my bag, thankfully i had one offshore tray in there, and whipped out a big matzuo popper.

you would see the school runnig down the beach, anywhere from 5 fish, to 30+ fish in each school, lob that plug and work it a little, and they were all over it!!! it had them going ape sh!t!

matzuo popper + new stradic 5000 + shimano 9' trivalejo 

oh, for some size reference, im 6'1 235, and the last pic of the fish layin next to the rod, like a 24" butt on that rod

Jesse


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That's a super sweet setup too.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

emanuel said:


> That's a super sweet setup too.


yep, love it. rod and reel are a great match, throws 2oz metal out of sight...and enough ass to put the brakes on bigger stuff. the new stradic feels great, definately worth the $

Jesse


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i never knew a popp;er can be worked from a pier. i have many topwater lures that will work for big blus. great pics


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

bluefish1928 said:


> i never knew a popp;er can be worked from a pier. i have many topwater lures that will work for big blus. great pics


farther you can throw, the better it will work. i throw somewhat far.


heavier type poppers like the matzuo i was throwing, work great in the ocean.



Jesse


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

That had to be fun man, those are some chunky blues. I love that setup too, that stradic is next on my list. Theres nothing like throwing topwaters to something big from the pier. Sweet job man.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiice !!!!!!!!!!!....no spanish this trip ?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

jesse...if i can figure out a way to get some $$ before friday...ill be headin south...either hatteras or bogue..hows the brown fish possibilities lookin near you..and whats a day king fishing pass cost at bogue


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> jesse...if i can figure out a way to get some $$ before friday...ill be headin south...either hatteras or bogue..hows the brown fish possibilities lookin near you..and whats a day king fishing pass cost at bogue


there was a 58lb and a 15lb yesterday, saw a 20-25lber go after a bait yesterday morning, and today a guy had a 30lber hit a gotcha plug, but lost it..

so id say its pretty good. $15 a day king fishing, 4 rods per person.


Jesse


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Andre said:


> Niiice !!!!!!!!!!!....no spanish this trip ?


we got some spanish on plugs, didnt take any pics of em.


Jesse


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

what kind of plugs do yall use down there


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Good to fish with you again Jesse. After you left, Lynn and I had a nice cobia swirl on both our baits, but the chopper blues left me with just a hogfish as bait, so he turned away. I traded my spanish for some blues and got a 40 incher to crush my bait, but he didn't pop the pin. I bet I got a chopper every 10-15 minutes from 2PM-7:30PM until all my terminal tackle was wrecked. They came through in waves of 4-5 at first, but by 6PM, any bait in the water was toast. There are cobia around, but the blues made it awful difficult to feed them. 

Some pics from my trip:
<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/?action=view&current=869215-R1-09-16A_010.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/869215-R1-09-16A_010.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/?action=view&current=869215-R1-07-14A_008.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/869215-R1-07-14A_008.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/?action=view&current=869215-R1-05-12A_006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/869215-R1-05-12A_006.jpg" border="0" alt="dad blue #2"></a>

<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/?action=view&current=869215-R1-02-9A_003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/869215-R1-02-9A_003.jpg" border="0" alt="memorial day hatteras blue 2008 #3"></a>

<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/?action=view&current=869215-R1-01-8A_002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/869215-R1-01-8A_002.jpg" border="0" alt="memorial day hatteras blue 2008 #2"></a>

<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/?action=view&current=869215-R1-00-7A_001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/869215-R1-00-7A_001.jpg" border="0" alt="memorial day hatteras blue 2008"></a>

<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/?action=view&current=b1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/b1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/?action=view&current=meanddadspanish.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/meanddadspanish.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/?action=view&current=meanddadspanish2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/meanddadspanish2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/?action=view&current=Spanish.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/Spanish.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/?action=view&current=cob2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/cob2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

see ya next time french



Jesse


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice report. Even nicer photos.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiice french ...how much did the cobia weight ?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

58.1 lbs


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

You guys are killing me


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Man that looks like a load of fun. tossing top water lures from a pier shouldnt be to hardand I bet is a blast to fish with.

Perty werk on the pullage


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

more proof that I live in the wrong part of the country I would love to see a 58# fish caught


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Great reports,Jesse and French!!*

I'll throw mine up here,even though,mostly boat,but Frisco Pier was involved on Monday...

Well it was the " bad, mostly ugly,with a glimmer of good" show this weekend..
It started out with a charter for Ezzed and co... 
We hit the sound with rain and wind trying to chum some cobes... It was close to uneventful,except for me missing one hookset,a ray,and a rod bumpped hard by something?? 
Rain went away and sunlight was abundant,so we headed for the point shoals.. We hunted and hunted,and we hunted... Saw one loggerhead that went down too quick and one leatherback yeilding nothing on either account.. 

Next another Ed chartered Sunday... Well I headed straight to the point shoals,cause Cato and several others told me they had luck there,even though we didn't.. So,I got things set,got in the tower and started looking.. About 20 min went by and a small turtle showed with a biggun under it.. After over a half hr of pulling we gaffed em and threw him in the box.. I hadn't left that spot more than a minute and saw a huge manta. I just knew that was the jackpot,cause mantas and turtles are the ticket.. Well we got about a hundred yards from him,and hear a POW!! Engine backfired???  All it would do from there on out was puuuuttttpppuuutputput... SO,it WAS gettin kinda urgent,bein about 3 miles out on the point shoals.. 

We got some help from these folks to get in..













Here's a couple of pics of the only glimmer of light this past weekend from the tube... [:$] 



















Well,being the glutten for punishment that I am,I took Tater to the planks to take him on his first adventure at pinriggin.. Water was gin,I mean so clear you coulda counted crabs at 20ft down!! Like a lake as well. Kayaks and cannoes everywhere.. Needless to say,bait was HARD to comeby,but we managed a couple of pigfish,and one pinfish..
No runs,except for a bluefish that ate Tater's pinfish,and didn't get caught.. 
Wind picked up a little and a school of big skinny spring bluefish came through quick,and ate two rigs.. After that,we saw about a 50 or so lb cobe that wanted no parts of a bucktail or livebaits.. Wierd critters,I'm here ta tellya.. One youngen spotted a manta and caught about a 25" under it..There were 3 others there,one maybe 25lbs,but they were having none of it after that first one was hooked the darted..
Did manage one pic of a midget sized cobe caught on a bottom rig though..










Tater did inform me,much to my pleasure,he wanted to go up there and do that more often... 

PS Just got the diagnosis for my motor,ignition coil.. Expensive,but not as bad as first thought.. I'll be back on the water Saturday.. Hopefully ketch'n....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

how much did that cobe weigh kenny? 


Jesse


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

72lb... Hardest fight from a cobe I've ever seen...
Was using a tierra 3000 with 20lb fireline.. She pulled enough line,we chased.. She was a tough one..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> 72lb... Hardest fight from a cobe I've ever seen...
> Was using a tierra 3000 with 20lb fireline.. She pulled enough line,we chased.. She was a tough one..


sick  im going to be going after some fish really hard this year from kayak, we'll see what happens  


Jesse


----------



## stealneal (Jan 9, 2008)

shoot! sounds like i need to get the boat in the aqua on my next day off.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice reports, fellas.

Jesse, a quick question on yer 9' combo.

How do you think a 4000FI would work on that rod?

Those new Stradics are nice, ain't they ... .


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

well done Drumdum! That is a beauty. It looks like numbers are down, and size is up on the cobia stock this year.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

French said:


> well done Drumdum! That is a beauty. It looks like numbers are down, and size is up on the cobia stock this year.


u kept saying that this weekend, that the numbers are around, and i dont know where u are getting that from lol..

the boats around here are doing GREAT on them, and there have been over a dozen seen in the last week on bogue. thats good french

just cuz he didnt bite ur pin rig doest mean its a chitty year 

ya know im just pickin on ya there crack master 



Jesse


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> Nice reports, fellas.
> 
> Jesse, a quick question on yer 9' combo.
> 
> ...


it would be fine i guess, but u get the 6:1 gear ratio on the 5000, not the 5.8, and it holds more line, for the same price.

i want that little bit extra capacity on this reel. ive got 300yrd of 15lb braid on it right now, and it'll throw 1.5-2oz metals out of freakin site


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I didn't know the boats were doing well. I had seen reports of big ones from Hatteras, but not great numbers, and Oceancrest didn't get a single one to my knowledge this year. The cobia seem really cyclical. In 05 and 06, there were tons of small fish. I still remember the same day that NTKG got his fish in the yak, we saw 30-40 cobia that day on Avalon. All the fish were small (18-25 lbers), and the ones we saw at Bogue other than Rogers and my dad's were small that year. Last year, I didn't see nearly as many, but the average size was greater. This year, Phil's grandson (I can't believe Phil got credit for the fish when he yanked the rod out of the kid's hands after he got the fish back to the pier) was an absolute horse. Short fish with a huge body. The first cobia that swirled Lynn and I's baits had a really big body and looked like dad's (45 inches and thick). The one that crushed my blue a little later also looked like a good fish. 

I just expected with the water that pretty that maybe we would see better numbers. The winds are certainly shaping up for a good weekend... NE shifting south. Hopefully they will stay light in the morning.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> it would be fine i guess, but u get the 6:1 gear ratio on the 5000, not the 5.8, and it holds more line, for the same price.
> 
> i want that little bit extra capacity on this reel. ive got 300yrd of 15lb braid on it right now, and it'll throw 1.5-2oz metals out of freakin site


I was more interested in the balance. Does the 5000 feel heavy on that rod?

Thanks, dude.

I'm trying to decide which reel to put on a 9' Lami Super Surf. I'm leanin' toward the smaller one right now.


----------



## MNoah (Dec 8, 2006)

Great report! I've never used poppers, but you've certainly got me interested in trying. Please give me suggestions on how to work them. Thanks, M Noah


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> I was more interested in the balance. Does the 5000 feel heavy on that rod?
> 
> Thanks, dude.
> 
> I'm trying to decide which reel to put on a 9' Lami Super Surf. I'm leanin' toward the smaller one right now.


oh, no man, the 5000 is PERFECT on my 9' trivalejo, LOVE IT



OH BY THE WAY FRENCH ! FIRST KING OF THE YEAR TODAY! 20-25lb range, herb got him back to the pier, and the hooks pulled literally 10' away from the gaff, oh well

they got another keeper cobe today, 36" , and a short, and another 20-25 hit herb's bait, but no hook up

its on


----------

